# PHP5 builded but not running ...



## Melchior (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new on The FreeBSD Forums and I'm happy to be here with you 

So, I have a problem with PHP5 (5.2.8) !
When I start the compilation, errors are shown:


```
golgotha# make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for php5-5.2.8
===>  Extracting for php5-5.2.8
=> MD5 Checksum OK for php-5.2.8.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for php-5.2.8.tar.bz2.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for suhosin-patch-5.2.7-0.9.6.3.patch.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for suhosin-patch-5.2.7-0.9.6.3.patch.gz.
===>  Patching for php5-5.2.8
===>  Applying distribution patches for php5-5.2.8
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for php5-5.2.8
===>   php5-5.2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.62 - found
===>   php5-5.2.8 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   php5-5.2.8 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>  Configuring for php5-5.2.8
configure.in:166: warning: AC_PROG_LEX invoked multiple times
../../lib/autoconf/programs.m4:815: AC_DECL_YYTEXT is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:2086: PHP_PROG_LEX is expanded from...
configure.in:166: the top level
configure.in:456: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(have_broken_glibc_fopen_append, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1973: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:1676: PHP_BROKEN_GLIBC_FOPEN_APPEND is expanded from...
configure.in:456: the top level
ext/mbstring/config.m4:296: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(cv_php_mbstring_stdarg, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1993: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
ext/mbstring/config.m4:61: PHP_MBSTRING_SETUP_MBREGEX is expanded from...
ext/mbstring/config.m4:296: the top level
ext/pdo_dblib/config.m4:55: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(pdo_inc_path, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
aclocal.m4:2725: PHP_CHECK_PDO_INCLUDES is expanded from...
ext/pdo_dblib/config.m4:55: the top level
ext/pdo_firebird/config.m4:43: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(pdo_inc_path, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
ext/pdo_firebird/config.m4:43: the top level
ext/pdo_mysql/config.m4:135: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(pdo_inc_path, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
ext/pdo_mysql/config.m4:135: the top level
ext/pdo_oci/config.m4:227: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(pdo_inc_path, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
ext/pdo_oci/config.m4:227: the top level
ext/pdo_odbc/config.m4:42: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(pdo_inc_path, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
ext/pdo_odbc/config.m4:42: the top level
ext/pdo_pgsql/config.m4:108: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(pdo_inc_path, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
ext/pdo_pgsql/config.m4:108: the top level
ext/pdo_sqlite/config.m4:14: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(pdo_inc_path, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
ext/pdo_sqlite/config.m4:14: the top level
ext/sqlite/config.m4:50: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(pdo_inc_path, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
ext/sqlite/config.m4:50: the top level
ext/standard/config.m4:285: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(php_can_support_proc_open, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
ext/standard/config.m4:285: the top level
configure.in:1313: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_static_works, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
aclocal.m4:3525: AC_LIBTOOL_LINKER_OPTION is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:5463: _LT_AC_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:5462: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:2942: AC_LIBTOOL_SETUP is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:2922: _AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:2885: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...
configure.in:1313: the top level
configure.in:1313: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
aclocal.m4:3480: AC_LIBTOOL_COMPILER_OPTION is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:7590: AC_LIBTOOL_PROG_COMPILER_PIC is expanded from...
configure.in:1313: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(lt_prog_compiler_pic_works_CXX, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
aclocal.m4:5576: _LT_AC_LANG_CXX_CONFIG is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:5575: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_CXX_CONFIG is expanded from...
aclocal.m4:4611: _LT_AC_TAGCONFIG is expanded from...
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/bin/sed
checking build system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd7.1
checking host system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd7.1
checking target system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd7.1
checking for gcc... cc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cc -E
checking for icc... no
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... yes
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cc -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking minix/config.h usability... no
checking minix/config.h presence... no
checking for minix/config.h... no
checking whether it is safe to define __EXTENSIONS__... yes
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking for system library directory... lib
checking whether to enable runpaths... yes
checking if compiler supports -R... yes
checking for gawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking if nawk is broken... no
checking for bison... bison -y
checking for bison version... 2.3 (ok)
checking for flex... flex
checking lex output file root... lex.yy
checking lex library... -lfl
checking whether yytext is a pointer... yes
checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes
checking for flex version... 2.5.4 (ok)

[...]

===>  Installing for php5-5.2.8
===>   php5-5.2.8 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if lang/php5 already installed
"Makefile", line 599: warning: duplicate script for target "main/internal_functions.lo" ignored
Installing PHP CLI binary:        /usr/local/bin/
Installing PHP CLI man page:      /usr/local/man/man1/
Installing PHP CGI binary: /usr/local/bin/
Installing build environment:     /usr/local/lib/php/build/
Installing header files:          /usr/local/include/php/
Installing helper programs:       /usr/local/bin/
  program: phpize
  program: php-config
Installing man pages:             /usr/local/man/man1/
  page: phpize.1
  page: php-config.1
===>   Compressing manual pages for php5-5.2.8
===>   Registering installation for php5-5.2.8
===> SECURITY REPORT: 
      This port has installed the following files which may act as network
      servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
/usr/local/bin/php
/usr/local/bin/php-cgi

      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.

      For more information, and contact details about the security
      status of this software, see the following webpage: 
http://www.php.net/
===>  Cleaning for php5-5.2.8
```

With "Build Apache Module" or without, I have the same message !
The code PHP is not translated when I'm on a PHP page :/

My serveur run with FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p2 !

Thanks for your help 

Melchior.


----------



## Melchior (Jan 24, 2009)

The problem has been solved 

PHP works all the same in spite of the errors which he shows during the compilation, the problem where I did not pay attention and where during the compilation of PHP, this one did not complete the file of configuration for Apache 1.3.x + mod_ssl as he made it for Apache 1.3.x only.

Sorry to have opened a topic for nothing, however I find not normal these errors during the compilation of PHP.

Melchior.


----------

